# Harmonia Cordis International Classical Guitar Festival 2013



## harmoniacordis

2nd day (13.08.2013)
Harmonia Cordis International Classical Guitar Festival

concerts from 7 PM (EET - Romanian time)
• young laureate: Pethő Csaba (Ro), Orosz Dávid (Ro);
• Radu Vâlcu (Ro);
• Bogdan Mihăilescu (F).

Whatch them live at www.harmoniacordis.org/live.​


----------

